# I need information for applying for student visa in Canada



## nishtha (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I want more information regarding the universities that are (good with placements + cheap in case of fees) for my management course. I have done my bachelors in IT and want to peruse a good course related to management as I like interacting with clients and discussing strategy. 

I am confused with the universities and also finding a perfect course for me. 

Can I get a better idea from anyone of you?

Thank You in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nishtha said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I want more information regarding the universities that are (good with placements + cheap in case of fees)



What placements?

And fees are standardized in Canada so all universities in each province will charge the same fees. But as an international student you will pay a _lot_ more than a Canadian student will. And before being allowed into the country you will have to prove to the government that you have enough money to support yourself for the entirety of your studies (tuition, books, other fees, living expenses, food, transportation, etc.). You will not be allowed to access students loans and you will only be permitted to work a limited number of hours per week (nowhere near enough to support yourself).





> for my management course.



What management course? And at what level?




> I have done my bachelors in IT and want to peruse a good course related to management as I like interacting with clients and discussing strategy.



Your B.A. bight not be up to Canadian standards so you might not get into a Canadian university.





> I am confused with the universities and also finding a perfect course for me.


What is so confusing? It shouldn't be that difficult to figure out.




> Can I get a better idea from anyone of you?


A better idea of what?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

About getting a student visa:
Study in Canada

The university may ask for a credential evaluation, such as from World Education Services: What is credential evaluation?

Overview of Canadian universities (most of them will be on this list):
Canadian universities | UniversityStudy.ca

Research on what you will have to pay, that will be your job.
Research on what program to take, that will be your job too.


----------



## nishtha (Dec 14, 2015)

colchar said:


> What placements?
> 
> And fees are standardized in Canada so all universities in each province will charge the same fees. But as an international student you will pay a _lot_ more than a Canadian student will. And before being allowed into the country you will have to prove to the government that you have enough money to support yourself for the entirety of your studies (tuition, books, other fees, living expenses, food, transportation, etc.). You will not be allowed to access students loans and you will only be permitted to work a limited number of hours per week (nowhere near enough to support yourself).
> 
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Look on the websites of the respective universities, and also check their info for international students.

Computer Science + HR = rather strange combination

Wages depend not only on the kind of job you can get (lots and lots of competition where there are students, they all are in dire need of money), but also on the province. Look for the minimum wage of the province you are going to study, and use that in your calculations.

How long would you like to come to Canada, and how much money do you have? Maybe that can give people a better idea for any suggestions.


----------



## nishtha (Dec 14, 2015)

I am planning to come in the 2017 feb intake. 

I have computer science + HR because I am right now working as a BDM and I want to continue the same profile where MBA HR will work.

I am planning to give IELTS in the coming months.

I have around 10-12lac including all the expenses.

Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

> I am planning to come in the 2017 feb intake. 

You do realise that International Student fees are quite high at Canafian universities and that you cannot apply for student loans in Canada nor any social assistance from the Canadian government. Also, you need to proved that you have enough money to fund not only your books and tuition but also your living expenses while you are here. 

You can work while a student but there are strict conditions on how long you can work per week - on campus jobs are difficult to get because of demand and off-campus, employers have the right to _not_ hire you if you are on a study visa. 


> I have computer science + HR because I am right now working as a BDM 
> and I want to continue the same profile where MBA HR will work.

You will still have to get your education qualifications evaluated to see if they are equivalent to Canadian standards... many Indian nationals find that their degrees are _not_ recognised as being equivalent to Canadian degrees. If they are not deemed to be equivalent then you will not be able to apply for jobs where a specific degree/qualification is required. 


> I am planning to give IELTS in the coming months.

Do you mean that you are going to sit the IELTS exam? You should practice your standard English, as you will encounter difficulties if you try to use Indian Englush outside of India. 

Your sentence may be correct _in India_, but everywhere else, it means that you are administering the exam and not completing the exam. 

> I have around 10-12lac including all the expenses.

"Rs 10-12 Lak" is meaningless to the average Canadian... you would be best advised to state monetary values in Canadian dollars CAD $ or United States dollars USD $ as Canadians are more familiar with those two currencies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you need to write the TOEFL test instead of IELTS? I know my son had to pass TOEFL and not IELTS before being admitted to university. 
If it's IELTS, make sure you take the Academic test.


----------



## nishtha (Dec 14, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> > I am planning to come in the 2017 feb intake.
> 
> You do realise that International Student fees are quite high at Canafian universities and that you cannot apply for student loans in Canada nor any social assistance from the Canadian government. Also, you need to proved that you have enough money to fund not only your books and tuition but also your living expenses while you are here.
> 
> ...


- so u suppose the amount is not sufficient?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

nishtha said:


> - so u suppose the amount is not sufficient?


I haven't a clue how much 1 lak Rupees is, in Canadian dollars, let alone what 10-12 lak Rupees is, so I couldn't tell you if it's "enough" or not. 

My brother barely survived a year at the University of British Columbia on CAD $10,000 without having to take out a student loan... this was 20+ years ago and he lived at the university and didn't have a car.


----------



## nishtha (Dec 14, 2015)

10lac would be around 19000CAD. 

I would also like to know university with good placements.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nishtha said:


> Yea. That's why I need to know the basic wage for a full time / part time jobs.


There is no basic wage as wages will vary widely. And you will not be eligible to work full time.





> Post Graduate.


Again, what level? There are multiple levels of post graduate courses.





> I am not a B.A. I have done my bachelors and masters in Information Technology.


A B.A. _is_ a Bachelor's. And just because you have a Bachelor's and a Master's from India does not mean that those will be equivalent to the same degrees in Canada. It is entirely possible that your education will only be equal to a Canadian Bachelor's.






> I would like to know more on management courses related to human resource.


Again, at what level? There are multiple levels of post graduate qualifications.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nishtha said:


> I am planning to come in the 2017 feb intake.


Very few university graduate programs start in February. A cursory look at the info provided by universities should have told you that.





> I have computer science + HR because I am right now working as a BDM and I want to continue the same profile where MBA HR will work.


What does BDM mean?

And if you want to do an MBA you will need a _lot_ of money. And I do mean a _lot_. The majority of MBA programs are deregulated when it comes to fees so Canadian students pay significantly more for those programs than they would for other Master's programs. International students pay an awful lot more in fees than Canadian students do so international fees for deregulated programs will be that much higher.





> I am planning to give IELTS in the coming months.


Then I suggest you start studying because one does not 'give' a test, one takes a test.





> On that note: What will be the fee range approx for a considerable good university?



Fees are standardized provincially regardless of the quality of the university. Some programs will be deregulated but, even then, they will all still be in the same ballpark.




> - yes you are right I need an evaluation. But where and how?


Seriously? Try Google.




> 10lac would be around 19000CAD.


As an international student that will barely cover your fees. It is nowhere near enough to cover fees and living expenses, especially if the program's fees are deregulated. And no, you will _not_ be able to earn enough here to cover the shortfall. Besides, you have to prove to the Canadian government that you have sufficient funds _before_ you arrive. They won't care what you think you can earn while here.




> I would also like to know university with good placements.


Good placements? What does that even mean?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

My son is a permanent resident (so he pays the 'cheap' tuition). His tuition, books, rent and cost of living (shared apartment with 2 other friends) is in total $20,000 tot $23,000/year. He doesn't have a car, uses public transportation.

What do you mean with 'placement'? Do you mean that a university will get you a paid job?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

[THREADJACK]



EVHB said:


> My son is a permanent resident (so he pays the 'cheap' tuition). His tuition, books, rent and cost of living (shared apartment with 2 other friends) is in total $20,000 tot $23,000/year. He doesn't have a car, uses public transportation.
> 
> What do you mean with 'placement'? Do you mean that a university will get you a paid job?
> 
> ...



Just saw the bolded part.... congratulations to you!

[/THREADJACK]


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm very happy and feel very proud with my Canadian passport!


----------

